# Wish he’d stopped at cheating



## 143ari (Aug 28, 2021)

I’m deeply scarred. I’ve been with my partner for going on four years. It hasn’t been amazing, at least not for him. Over the years I grew to be content with how we were as a couple. But he always expressed how I didn’t love him. I worked hard to have nearly everything we had (he bought a few things along the way fridge; washer dryer, couches). I paid our mortgage, my personal bills, car, family trips for the most part. I took on a second job (online) that I felt fulfilling.‘I was excited about it. 

He’s always been a good man to me even though he wasn’t always the easiest to understand or get along with. See I’m a very self sufficient person, I can hold my own. I never felt like I needed a man but from time to time I found myself in relationships where I wanted to fix the other person. My partner wasn’t someone to be fixed but I thought his issues would subside over time the more we got to know each other. He was controlling, possessive extremely jealous at first and someone who couldn’t stand being alone. I didn’t mind it much until we got pregnant. I truly feel like he made me so stressed during my pregnancy that it caused me to deliver early. 3 months early. I’ve gotten past that though. 

Here we are almost 4 years later. Living together in our house for about a year. Our sex life was ****. I knew he was an attractive person but I wasn’t attracted to how I felt like he settled in life. We had it all mostly because of my efforts. If it wasn’t for the house my mom and I made happen idk where would be . He had it all with me. His dad paid his car/phone. He didn’t have to worry about anything. While I worried about everything.
I always say the good and bad because I don’t care to only say the good about myself. Money was never really the issue. Despite me making more than him he always gave me whatever he was able to make with his job. I never had to ask him to give me money or anything like that. It always came from him.

here’s the kicker. About 3 weeks ago I found out he had cheated on me. For about 4 months. And what hurts the most is not the cheating part I realize (because I understand why) what hurts the most is everything else he did. He brought the woman to my home and had sex with her on my bed. He brought my kid (his daughter) around her while I was working hard at my jobs.And the worst part. He told her he could come to my work so I could do some services on her. They made a fool out of me. I’m hurt and humiliated. I asked him why he did that over snd over because I still don’t understand and he has the audacity to say he sent his lover to me because he wanted me to make money. This woman sat in front of me while I was so friendly to her as if nothing knowing full well who I was and that she was Screwing my fiancé. I don’t know what to do. I’m readint Countless self help books, books on forgiveness, podcasts, anything to help me and I still don’t know what to make of everything. I can’t comprehend how he doesn’t understand the gravity of what he did to me

we have a daughter and the only reason I’m here is because I’m trying to justify that he was faithful to me for 4 years, that I always knew him to be a good person at heart although he alwaysf felt and expressed how I didn’t love him. But idk I’m so shocked and blindsided.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank your lucky stars that you aren’t married to this asshole and throw him out.


----------

